# Who is your favorite forum member?



## labor of love (Jan 11, 2018)

Like the title says...who is your favorite forum member? And why? For me I love it when Keithsaltydog posts. He always appears out of nowhere and with the force of Hulk Hogan dropping an elbow off the corner of the ring. Sometimes he brings up thin carbon blade for banquet service and hes often seen on the prowl in beginner knife threads. Hes a trip. I love it. Who is your fave?


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2018)

finally, a fun topic!!

keith tells unsolicited stories, it's great.

but my fav has got to be chef doom, that dude cracks me up with witty IDGAF posts.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 11, 2018)

I love all of you equally.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 11, 2018)

Most of you guys are pretty solid, I would probably lean to jeff(forget his user name, but he's sold me some nice blades at nicer prices), Jon and Randy are also amazing vendors who have taught me a lot about steel and sharpening, after that it falls to the regulars, I really wish we had a chat box so we could do more small talk, I am guessing a lot of you guys are solid people.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 11, 2018)

@brooksie967 is my spirit animal. Born 83. A Dad. A stone nerd.
A coffee nerd. A food nerd. And someone Im proud to call a mate. Why just today he said hes giving me his Ashi Honyaki.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I love all of you equally.



We love you, too 

Can't thank you enough for the epic restaurant recommendation for Copenhagen. Been there 3 times since 

Regards, Iggy


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 11, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> @brooksie967 is my spirit animal. Born 83. A Dad. A stone nerd.
> A coffee nerd. A food nerd. And someone Im proud to call a mate. Why just today he said hes giving me his Ashi Honyaki.



Ok who ever gives me a honyaki is my new favorite, I also accept anything by bill burke and westren shigefusa kitejis lol


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 11, 2018)

Iggy said:


> We love you, too
> 
> Can't thank you enough for the epic restaurant recommendation for Copenhagen. Been there 3 times since
> 
> Regards, Iggy



Glad to hear that!


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 11, 2018)

Everyone on here sounds like smart and passionate people. Much love. So like.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 11, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> @brooksie967 is my spirit animal. Born 83. A Dad. A stone nerd.
> A coffee nerd. A food nerd. And someone Im proud to call a mate. Why just today he said hes giving me his Ashi Honyaki.



Does Kit know about this relationship?!?


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 11, 2018)

He hasn't posted here in a few years but I've always enjoyed reading la2tokyo's posts. Good info and advice about working in professional kitchens (especially Japanese ones, which is a unique perspective) that always stuck with me.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...t-cruncy-tempura?p=10922&highlight=#post10922


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 11, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> Does Kit know about this relationship?!?



Its complicated.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 11, 2018)

tk59


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 11, 2018)

Politically Correct Chef Doom.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 11, 2018)

Hard to say.. Sooo many of you are in my list. Just to name a few... Son for his amazing storys. Miss that guys contributions. Salty, For his no nonsense comments and straight shooting. He also is not around as much any more. TK, although some of his comments bruised my tender ego early on. He has always shared his experience and knowledge freely. 
Mark from Burl Source. Always love seeing his posts.. Im a BURL JUNKY!!! Im drawing a blank on his name. But there was a guy who shared vintage images of cutlery, historical pictures of old factory's and cool stuff, and seemed to always add a image or two of a beautiful woman. lol Devin and his Son's posts have also been a highlight for me. and so many of you over the years have added substance and made this site a quality place for me... Thinking about it. I could go on and on. 

All in all. Its the group as a whole that makes this the best kitchen forum on the web!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 11, 2018)

HHH Knives said:


> Im drawing a blank on his name. But there was a guy who shared vintage images of cutlery, historical pictures of old factory's and cool stuff, and seemed to always add a image or two of a beautiful woman. lol



Steeley! He was a great contributor. 

I'd have to say Son, hope he stops in again soon. And I miss knifrknerd!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes, theres a lot of fellas that went MIA. Escaping by hopping over the KKF security fence only to never be heard from again. Hope Dardeau and Brainsausage are doing well.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 11, 2018)

Based on Instagram info, Son just opened a restaurant and appears to be working harder then ever. Hopefully he will find time to post again in the future, but I think IG is his main vehicle now. And speaking of IG, Chef Niloc (Colin) has resurfaced.

Knifyknerd was a big loss for me, as I have not seen him elsewhere either. Salty was also a big loss, but thankfully he pops back in every now and then. I definitely miss some of the makers who have dropped off, but most publish on IG, etc. so they are not really gone (just gone from KKF).

There are far too many great people here for me to pick a favorite. Many contribute in varied ways, as there are people here knowledgeable in many things besides knives and sharpening. Frankly after 6+ year playing with high-performance knives and sharpening, I come to KKF more for social reasons (and the cooking/ recipe stuff), and to see work from custom makers.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 11, 2018)

Dardeu was Great. Ill never forget that he sent me a Shig to trey when I was just a newbie and basically had exchanged 2 messages with him ...

Now on to the least favourite .... nah, just kidding LOL


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 11, 2018)

Otto and Jeremy for chatting up the wonders of natural stone. In that same vein, I enjoy when Asteger or Vinster make rare appearances. Wish they'd come back to us. Really though, I've had very few bad interactions on this forum. 

Oh I also really appreciate The Captain's nakiri fetish!


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2018)

Least fav should be a separate thread.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 11, 2018)

panda said:


> Least fav should be a separate thread.



Let's not do that, hate only spawns more hate


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2018)

But it could be quite entertaining as long as no retaliation posts are made, think of it as a mass roast


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2018)

Also, where is chuckles??


----------



## tkern (Jan 11, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yes, theres a lot of fellas that went MIA. Escaping by hopping over the KKF security fence only to never be heard from again. Hope Dardeau and Brainsausage are doing well.



Brainsausage is doing just fine. See him every week.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 11, 2018)

panda said:


> Also, where is chuckles??



The better question is how did he feel about The new IT film?


----------



## idemhj (Jan 13, 2018)

My favorite member was, without a doubt, Zwieifel, Danny Owen. Unfortunatly he died far too young. I did not know him personally, but in all his pots he came around as a really, really nice guy. If you have been around this forum for some time, youll know how he stepped up in a very bad situation and did something truly amazing. Always kind and nice, always constructive... So sad he is not around anymore


----------



## chinacats (Jan 13, 2018)

idemhj said:


> My favorite member was, without a doubt, Zwieifel, Danny Owen. Unfortunatly he died far too young. I did not know him personally, but in all his pots he came around as a really, really nice guy. If you have been around this forum for some time, youll know how he stepped up in a very bad situation and did something truly amazing. Always kind and nice, always constructive... So sad he is not around anymore



So true and an even sadder loss for those fortunate enough to have met him.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 14, 2018)

Lots of good ppl here hard to say just one. I'd like to give a shoutout to Jon Broida for a number of reasons, including but not limited to:
Incredibly knowledgable about everythang
Willingness to help answer questions and not oversell to members new to the japanese knife market
My favourite calling out know-it-all's who spread misinformation or theories as if it's an established truth (hope it's okay to say that here)
The list goes on


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 16, 2018)

My name is Paul Revere. Chef Doom could not accept this humble award bestowed upon him by KKF, so I am here to accept this great acknowledgement of his brilliance and charming attitude. Below is the speech I prepared in his honor. Hopefully it lives up to his great and prestiges reputation.

"I just want to thank my family for their support in my career. To my lovely lady that stays by my side no matter how many crazy female calls she gets in the middle of the night with their wild accusations of infidelity and late night dirt. 

Also to my cousin for finally paying me that $25 he has owed me since the 8th grade.

I also want to give a quick shout out to the following individuals. Without you my success could not be possible.

To Michale Lee for finally escaping that gulag after 8 months of beatings and hard back breaking labor. Hope you can make it back into the states. Looking forward to your smoked eggplant and seamoss dish.

To keithsaltydog for always getting you confused with Salty.

To JBroida for serving that 5 year house arrest at the Playboy Mansion for "Failure To Sell A Blue #1 Honyaki To A Frail, Elderly, Shaky Hand US Senator", I got some work for you when you get out.

To Panda for providing those 2 Petabytes of of porno. My life is finally complete.

To the forum member that will remain anonymous that spent a night with me engaged in S&M that left her crying in shame in order to acquire a Shigefusa that I did not own and never provided, thanks for the memories. 

To El Pescador for finally taking me to the Donkey Show over the border after 9 months of begging and bribes of alcohol. Till this day I cannot eat a Hot Dog with my eyes open. 

To Wild Boar for always displaying my Animal Spirit. Keep snorting bruddha.

To DaveB and the rest of the Admistritators, I am not, I repeat, AM NOT responsible for the Ransomware viruses that will appear on your home computers on January 22 at 3:00 PM for the amount of .5 Bitcoins.

For all of you who referred to me as a Troll, may you slowly lose your tastebuds and sense of smell.

For those who I did not mention, your names just wasn't that important.

A Big Thanks To All Of You. Have A Safe Drive Home. May God Bless Kitchen Knife Forums, And No One Else!"


----------



## daveb (Jan 16, 2018)

My favorite "missing" member is Vertigo, perverse sense of humor almost as twisted as mine. My favorite that I would like to miss is Chef Doom:cool2:, coincidentally a similar sense of humor but perhaps a bit more mature.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Hope Dardeau and Brainsausage are doing well.



Talk to them both, Dardeau less frequently. We work only a few blocks from each other though.


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2018)

where are you working at johnny?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 18, 2018)

Knyfeknerd. It's a shame he's not been around lately.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 18, 2018)

panda said:


> where are you working at johnny?



I run the kitchen at Barrel Proof and am opening a new restaurant with the same group in the FQ in March.


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2018)

what an awesome name, i'm assuming it is whiskey themed? i need to check that place out if i ever make it back to nola again, i crave boudin pretty much on a weekly basis.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2018)

panda said:


> what an awesome name, i'm assuming it is whiskey themed? i need to check that place out if i ever make it back to nola again, i crave boudin pretty much on a weekly basis.



Good boudin comes from the small towns, but theres a couple of places in Nola that have good stuff too.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 18, 2018)

in the top 5 has got to be Sachem Allison our resident Poet Laureate and Rock star living it for real as many dare not.
Lest us forget a gem like:
"I haven't lived the life I wanted, just the lives I needed too at the time."
Come on, that Rocks! when you're scraping the fungus out of the drains after closing in the ****-hole your pulling 15 hours shifts in to make ends meet, how can that not be ringing in your head? Has to me many a times.
Cheers.


----------



## nwdel (Jan 18, 2018)

I would add Matus and DaveB


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 19, 2018)

Mike Henry. Although I was a frequent customer, he convinced me I could make my own handles. He was always encouraging of my work. Also, Stephen, Mario, Marko, Maxim.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2018)

bkultra and asteger have been missing in action alo


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2018)

Farberware was a runner up for me. But he needs to post more.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2018)

panda said:


> bkultra and asteger have been missing in action alo



I'm back


----------



## khashy (Jan 20, 2018)

Too many to list individually, however;

Nutmeg gets my big shout out though - truly a gentleman and an inspiration for showcasing just how beautiful steel can look


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 21, 2018)

Imiss to also


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 21, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Steeley! He was a great contributor.
> 
> I'd have to say Son, hope he stops in again soon. And I miss knifrknerd!


I'm still here brother. Just opening someone else's restaurant is sucking up my life.lol


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 21, 2018)

I miss Bienek


----------



## zetieum (Jan 21, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I love all of you equally.



with this post you are my favourite forum member. 
But What makes this forum great is not one particular member but the community.


----------



## berko (Jan 23, 2018)

a big "thank you" to andy777.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone remember those pringles commercials from the 90's? This situation reminds me a lot of those. "Once you pop the top, you can't stop." There are simply too many good folks around here to choose a favorite. Ladies and gents that are willing to share not only their knowledge but their toys as well. Random PMs asking if you want to try this knife or that stone etc. People sending people free finger stones or even full size stones. Hosting passarounds and so much more. 

Badger, Karassi, Valgard, Nutmeg, dwalker, daveb, Thecaptain and just so many more good and sometimes hilarious people on here.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 31, 2018)

Am not an old member. Tho i'd say JaVa and Kit are the first runners for me.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2018)

So glad to see Son checked in

Another member that I miss is Spike...and as Dave mentioned, Vertigo.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hadnt checked the forum in a while and just saw this. Great to see such a nice mix of positive comments on folks around here. I had been around on the old forum since 2003ish and then here, so there are quite a few favorites whom I miss - those who left us much too early, and those who seem to have moved on. Too many to mention all the favorites, but I do want to name Danny, Chuck, and Fish. 

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm still kicking. Love the thread. Great names brought up. I'll throw Mr. Drinky in the mix. I see him in real life but he has thrown some great get togethers and has had some brilliant wine fueled middle of the night post explosions that were really fun. 

Didn't know that IT movie existed. I really do seem to be living under a rock lately. I don't really go for horror movies. More just into the darkness of the clown tropes.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 5, 2018)

Just noticed it's ChuckTheButcher's birthday, RIP your presence is missed.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## panda (May 2, 2018)

what ever happened to thecaptain? used to post all the time and had a refreshing point of view on things.


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

me and Marek have been wondering the same. If any of the Chicago members has her contact please reach out. She has been MIA from the forum and IG


----------



## Jovidah (May 3, 2018)

Maybe because it's tax season? I vaguely remember her being in some tax-related job and having at least one 'busy period' in the year... maybe that's happening right now?


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Maybe because it's tax season? I vaguely remember her being in some tax-related job and having at least one 'busy period' in the year... maybe that's happening right now?



Hopefully that's it. It would still be good if someone with her contact reaches out.


----------



## tgfencer (May 3, 2018)

valgard said:


> me and Marek have been wondering the same. If any of the Chicago members has her contact please reach out. She has been MIA from the forum and IG



Aye! Quality posts and female voices are few and far between on this forum. Plus I always appreciate a fellow nakiri lover. I can kinda of imagine her Golum-style in a accountant's office somewhere whispering to her unicorn Yoshiaki Fujiwara damascus nakiri.


----------



## brainsausage (May 3, 2018)

Im not as active as I was a couple few years ago(a bit moreso lately), and it looks a little different around here, but still has the same spirit as a whole. Which is nice for a lot of reasons. 

Ill have to agree on the Bienek nod, learned a lot from that guy both through his posts and pms. He was a no nonsense kind of guy with a biting wit. We did a lot of shop talk and he gave me some good advice career wise. Also really miss Vertigo, guy had a very similar sense of humor to mine and always mixed things up a bit. 

My one true love though will always be that little sweetie JohnnyChance. Weve crashed at each others places, gotten too drunk to see straight, ate at each others restaurants, headbanged at shows together, and dealt with each others (now ex) crazy girlfriends. Helluva guy.


----------



## brainsausage (May 3, 2018)

Id say tKern is in the running, but I see him too much. Hes like a wife or something.


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Id say tKern is in the running, but I see him too much. Hes like a wife or something.



[emoji23]


----------



## WildBoar (May 3, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Id say tKern is in the running, but I see him too much. Hes like a wife or something.


Doesn't he devote all of his non-working to time to transforming into a hipster?


----------



## brainsausage (May 4, 2018)

Nah, thats me. 

Oh wait- whats a hipster...?


----------



## tkern (May 4, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Doesn't he devote all of his non-working to time to transforming into a hipster?



Suck it, Dave


----------



## panda (May 4, 2018)

bahahahahaha &#128514;&#65533;&#65533;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2020)

Reviving this thread in honor of Mr. Drinky’s sudden appearance.

Many of my “favorites” have posted in this thread or been named already, but here are a few more: EdipisReks, Stereo.Pete, Theory, Seth, Pensacola Tiger, Lefty, Oivind.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 3, 2020)

This thread really brings back memories.
I suddenly remember posts, discussions and how much I learned from when my knife-journey began.
One of my first interactions was when Fish explained the errors of using a green sponge to clean knives and why I should not cut frozen food with thin j-knives...


However I also realize how old I have become....

Big thanks to all of the oldtimers who contributed!


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 3, 2020)

Just to keep the Bones rolling on this necro and nice thread

Im in doubt as there is so many I like for very different reasons. E.g. @Larrin and @Kippington as excellent contributers and nice people and the multitude og people ready to help with advice such as @Benuser.

My award goes to @Michi, he always make me in a Better mood with hos posts. He provides coziness and life and i love it. Thanks mate


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Man, there are so many. I don't even know if I could narrow it down or choose. In general I feel that most of the members who fled knifeforums after the blowup kind of bonded those first couple of years as this site got up and running and content was being generated. With that said, I keep in touch and meet up with Salty, Mario, Justin0505, and Chuckles the most. Stereo.pete, Don Nguyen, Son, Brainsausage, WildBoar, Danny, Knyfeknerd...I've also met up with them and had great times. 

And there are countless others I have learned from and interacted with on the forums over time. So many good people here.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m glad this thread gets bumped occasionally. I created it in hopes that I could lure some old timers out from the wilderness. Pretty happy to see that it worked.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 3, 2020)

A name I don't believe I saw mentioned would be Mark76 - really enjoyed his knife reviews & approach ... been a couple of years ... so many others have added a ton of info & fun to this sickness ... enabling is really such a wonderfull & fulfilling sport !!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 4, 2020)

I think @Carl Kotte is my favorite member [emoji16]


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 4, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I think @Carl Kotte is my favorite member [emoji16]



That guy sucks! 

It'd be hard to pick -A- favorite for me. I'd say probably @stringer if I had to pick one. But there's so many other good members around. Cheers to everyone!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 4, 2020)

On a more serious note, here’s my list (in no particular order so long as @M1k3 is last):
@labor of love
@Michi
@Matus
@Benuser
@minibatataman
@childermass
@Xenif
@ian
@stringer
@Kippington
@RDalman
@McMan
@captaincaed
@CiderBear
@M1k3
@ojisan
@SeattleBen

Hmmm, that was a long list. I guess there’s much to like. [emoji6]


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 4, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> On a more serious note, here’s my list (in no particular order so long as @M1k3 is last):
> @labor of love
> @Michi
> @Matus
> ...



I'm not last!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 4, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I'm not last!



You have upset some bot, or other [emoji35] Just wait and you’ll be taken off the list faster than you can say ’toyanabemazakiwatoyma’.


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 4, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> You have upset some bot, or other [emoji35] Just wait and you’ll be taken off the list faster than you can say ’toyanabemazakiwatoyma’.



Given what would have to be said, I'd estimate that to be some time in the far future?


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 4, 2020)

Whaaa what did I ever do  I'm honored though, thanks Carl


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 4, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Whaaa what did I ever do  I'm honored though, thanks Carl



I can take you off the list [emoji12]!


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 4, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I can take you off the list [emoji12]!



Bollocks!


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2020)

Long time folks here may remember Bryan Gallager, always helpful, let me come to his kitchen and play with several knives before I made my first purchase. 

Our paths have crossed again and I see him at catering functions a lot. Still a super nice guy, still a knife geek, but has kids and other life things going on.


----------



## LostHighway (Feb 4, 2020)

"Favorite" seems like a rather loaded term but there are members whose posts I make it a point to read:
@Larrin
@Kippington
@JBroida
@Badgertooth
@Isasmedjan
@nutmeg
@Matus
@RDalman
edit: forgot @DevinT 

Members I want to have a meal with:
@Carl Kotte
@lowercasebill
@Michi
@Kippington
@boomchakabowwow
@DamageInc

Doubtless I'm forgetting a ton of members but this is a start
edit: forgot @McMan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 4, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m glad this thread gets bumped occasionally. I created it in hopes that I could lure some old timers out from the wilderness. Pretty happy to see that it worked.



And of course, labor of love has the finest taste in music on the forum.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 4, 2020)

Agreed, Bryan Gallagher is literally the nicest guy I know.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 4, 2020)

Jon Broida in my personal experience buying a Sujihiki he was patient and very informative. He actually tried to sell me a cheaper knife than the Kagekiyo that I got but I am totally satisfied with the phone conversations and with the knife that I had Jon sharpen. I would definitely buy from him again.


----------



## CoteRotie (Feb 4, 2020)

Awww such a hard question because everyone here is awesome. So....

Broida for being so damn helpful and knowledgeable.
Michi for sense of humor and seeming to be a genuinely nice guy.
Ditto for Carl Kotte ,
Larrin for all the interesting articles.
Hoss for the great perspective on smithing.
Chef Doom for... Chef Doom.
Osakajoe for his perspective on everything, and constantly making me want to go back to Japan again.
Everybody else for making this a great civil place to hang out without all the typical internet BS that usually occurs.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 4, 2020)

What interests me about this thread, is the generations/phases of personalities that have been mentioned. It clearly is a function of who remains active but there are some names being mentioned that I have never heard, some that I only see in historic posts and some that I see seldom. Nice to see some of the 'old' guard come out the wood work!

Just for being an all-round nice guy @Michi is my pick. Currently sitting up top with 1,430 'likes'... it seems the forum agrees!


----------



## RobinW (Feb 5, 2020)

As I said before, this brings back memories. 
Two people made me take the cleaver jump all by themselves...
C-Dawg (Curtis who did this video:  )
and Andy777 (at least that is how I recall his nick) who did all the cleaver comparisons. I miss both of their posts.


----------



## Garner Harrison (Feb 5, 2020)

Michi is even nicer in person


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

Given his popularity, I think we may have to arrange a @Michi passaround 2020. I propose a pretty ambitious tour with stops in Europe (of course), the US, South America, and Asia before we pack him up and ship him comfortably back to Brisbane. I’ll start working on the declaration’s form. I’ll ask @RDalman to make a slick custom full size saya to make Michi’s transportation more enjoyable.


----------



## childermass (Feb 5, 2020)

Garner Harrison said:


> Michi is even nicer in person



How’s that even possible


----------



## Garner Harrison (Feb 5, 2020)

childermass said:


> How’s that even possible



Because in person you get to taste his amazing food and beer!


----------



## Kippington (Feb 5, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Given his popularity, I think we may have to arrange a @Michi passaround 2020. I propose a pretty ambitious tour with stops in Europe (of course), the US, South America, and Asia before we pack him up and ship him comfortably back to Brisbane. I’ll start working on the declaration’s form. I’ll ask @RDalman to make a slick custom full size saya to make Michi’s transportation more enjoyable.


My Michi arrived with a nice patina, sharp out of the box...


----------



## madelinez (Feb 5, 2020)

The shipping on that passaround is going to add up. Don't forget air holes in the saya...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

madelinez said:


> The shipping on that passaround is going to add up. Don't forget air holes in the saya...



Nah, Michi is going to talk himself (and us) out of all those expenses [emoji6]


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

Kippington said:


> My Michi arrived with a nice patina, sharp out of the box...



Hmmm, good to know, but I had let him take a flitz bath just before I shipped him, so he must have acquired the patina during transportation... plz take hd pictures so I can file a complaint!


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 5, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Given his popularity, I think we may have to arrange a @Michi passaround 2020. I propose a pretty ambitious tour with stops in Europe (of course), the US, South America, and Asia before we pack him up and ship him comfortably back to Brisbane. I’ll start working on the declaration’s form. I’ll ask @RDalman to make a slick custom full size saya to make Michi’s transportation more enjoyable.





Funniest thing all day!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Funniest thing all day!



Yeah, but the sad thing is I forgot to ask Michi first. [emoji22] So, I’m not sure he’s on board with the idea. [emoji50] Oh, the guilt, the regret!


----------



## CoteRotie (Feb 5, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, but the sad thing is I forgot to ask Michi first.



As if he has a choice in the matter?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

CoteRotie said:


> As if he has a choice in the matter?



True. With popularity comes responsibility! Michi owes us [emoji16]


----------



## Michi (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh boy, it looks like I've somehow managed to become the centre of attention 


Carl Kotte said:


> I propose a pretty ambitious tour with stops in Europe (of course), the US, South America, and Asia before we pack him up and ship him comfortably back to Brisbane. I’ll start working on the declaration’s form. I’ll ask @RDalman to make a slick custom full size saya to make Michi’s transportation more enjoyable.


I do appreciate the kind thoughts, very flattering!


madelinez said:


> The shipping on that passaround is going to add up. Don't forget air holes in the saya...


Thank you for being so mindful, I was briefly worried about air supply during the trip!

But @madelinez has hit this on the head: I think that, unfortunately, costs would be prohibitive. For one, I've repeatedly heard forum members state that import duties for Europe and South America can be exorbitantly high. Further, since I started reading the "What's cooking?" thread, my weight has been climbing steadily. Unfortunately, I now clock in at a little over 100 kg (and that's _without_ any Saya).

I really don't want to impose additional strain on the budgets of forum members, so I will have to respectfully decline the offer… 

PS: In all seriousness, I do appreciate the kind words, and I can return the compliments in spades. This is a great forum, and I'm learning lots from all sorts of people, not to mention that hanging out here is a lot of fun. Thank you to everyone around here for making this a good place to be!


----------



## madelinez (Feb 6, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend transporting Michi anywhere inside of a box but he is certainly a great guy, I will continue stealing food ideas from him for the foreseeable future


----------



## Michi (Feb 6, 2020)

madelinez said:


> I wouldn't recommend transporting Michi anywhere inside of a box


Naw, you just need a big-enough box!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 7, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> "Favorite" seems like a rather loaded term but there are members whose posts I make it a point to read:
> @Larrin
> @Kippington
> @JBroida
> ...




honored bud!! too much talent on this forum to list. i've mentioned it before..i wish we were all neighbors.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 7, 2020)

Some of my favorites are Asteger, Tgfencer and Brooksie967.

A lot of great people here. I'm glad i found KKF.


----------



## tgfencer (Feb 7, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Some of my favorites are Asteger, Tgfencer and Brooksie967.
> 
> A lot of great people here. I'm glad i found KKF.



Right back at ya Marcelo, always a pleasure. Speaking of, I still have some stones I bought from Asteger years ago. He and Vinster were some of the early natural stone gurus. As for Jeremy, he's alright I guess, when he's not flaunting his Ashi collection...


----------



## riba (Feb 7, 2020)

Son


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 7, 2020)

riba said:


> Son


One of the most entertaining, and nicest, people I have ever met. He posts maybe once every couple of months in IG.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 7, 2020)

tgfencer said:


> Right back at ya Marcelo, always a pleasure. Speaking of, I still have some stones I bought from Asteger years ago. He and Vinster were some of the early natural stone gurus. As for Jeremy, he's alright I guess, when he's not flaunting his Ashi collection...



Asteger was the first one i remember that would sharpen a kitchen knife using an all natural stone progression. It was a lot of fun listening to his insights regarding jnats.

I also have a couple from Asteger, you, mainaman (Stefan) and Jeremy. I remember Vinster posting, but it is a shame i couldn't really get to know him a bit. Is he still around?


----------

